# My cat has a smelly butt



## mycatismeaui (Sep 9, 2006)

_My cat has a smelly butt. I do often wash her, but within a week her stinky butt returns. I can see no sign of little poops hanging from her butt, but I can smell it when I hold her or when she walks by me on the couch. Her poops are solid and not messy. The litter is changed often. She is an indoor cat. Is my only option to wash her twice a week to keep her from smelling bad?_


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

You're probably smelling anal gland secretion. It might just be normal for your cat to have a little bit of leakage. Perhaps your cat is lazy about cleaning herself there. Or maybe there's a medical problem with her anal glands. Usually that last situation causes a cat to drag its butt around on the floor trying to relieve its discomfort, or perhaps accompanied with excessive licking of that area. If you see those signs, you'll need to take her to the vet.


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

It is anal gland/sac secretion. I had the same problem with my cat when he was young. He out grew it but I ended up taking him to the vet to get them expressed. It is very smelly!  How old is your cat and how long has this been going on? I might suggest a vet visit to get the anl sacs checked.


----------



## mycatismeaui (Sep 9, 2006)

She's a younger cat, just 11 months old. I first noticed the smell about two months ago. She doesn't lick the area a ton or try to drag her bottom on the ground so for right now I may just wait a little bit to see if it goes away before taking her to the vet. Thanks for the answers!


----------

